# Spraying lacquer with a Graco true coat



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I am able to get a corded handheld for about $125. My next job is generator only and I am afraid my turbine hvlp , fans, heat will be trippin my brand new but too small generator. The job calls for 1500 to 2000 sqft of hand milled 6" tongue and groove red pine to be finished with 3 coats of oil base clear lacquer. Once cured buffed and hand rubbed. I figure each coat will be around 3 gallons. Definitely gonna cut the power and run a in/out window fan. My other option would be a pancake compressor. Using a gravity fed gun with a regulator set up. What do you think true coat or gravity fed?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

the original proshot was not rated for hotter solvents like lacquer thinner, so check the specs on the TrueCoat.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I'd love to see a pancake compressor push a gravity fed consistently. 

Seriously though, I'd be debating whether to use an airless vs hvlp. 9 gallons? Buy/rent a bigger generator.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Boco said:


> I am able to get a corded handheld for about $125. My next job is generator only and I am afraid my turbine hvlp , fans, heat will be trippin my brand new but too small generator. The job calls for 1500 to 2000 sqft of hand milled 6" tongue and groove red pine to be finished with 3 coats of oil base clear lacquer. Once cured buffed and hand rubbed. I figure each coat will be around 3 gallons. Definitely gonna cut the power and run a in/out window fan. My other option would be a pancake compressor. Using a gravity fed gun with a regulator set up. What do you think true coat or gravity fed?





I have a Graco proshot, I could be wrong but I think its says not to use hot solvents. 


https://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Joseph said:


> I have a Graco proshot, I could be wrong but I think its says not to use hot solvents.
> 
> 
> https://www.calgarypropainting.com


the new one is ok but the older one's have caught on fire


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Well I am glad I asked. I still purchased the True coat II but haven't busted it out yet. I couldn't get a spraying lacquer. In NY all you can get for oil Is the brushing stuff. Yes I could thin with acetone and lacquer thinner but opted for a better option. Two coats of Zinsser sanding sealer followed by 1 or 2 coats of waterborne poly . I did some samples and it looked great and HO was more then happy. As for the truecoat I have a black metal entry door I am trying to squeeze in as soon as the weather allows. For the T and G pine my 390 should do the trick with a second generator. Thanks


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

What Stelzerpainting said you do not want to spray up to 9 gallons with an HVLP, consider using an airless with the material thinned out a bit and a fine finish tip or an (air assist) sprayer which at times you can find on Craigslist for pretty cheap and worth it if you can use it in the future or this job will pay for it.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Ahh sorry missed your last post, looks like you have some other options.


----------

